# mIa



## HeartShapedBox (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey.  My name is mIa.
Well, at least as far as you know,
it is.
I'm a very loving person.
Let's hope you only see that side of me.

Pce.<
mIa.


----------



## Sam (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice intro, Mia. Or would you prefer I spell that the way you have? Unfortunately, I'm a spell-oholic so we might have a problem with that. Anyway, welcome to the forum, and enjoy your stay. 

Edit: I never knew how to pronounce your name. Is it Mee-a, or Moy-a? 

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello to you, mIa, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
If there's anything I can do to make your time here more pleasant, don't hesitate to let me know .


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello there, welcome.


----------



## HeartShapedBox (Mar 7, 2008)

just like mia.
Mee-uh.
=] or however you prefer.
haha, thanks.


----------



## A-L (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, mia.  Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there Mia and welcome to WF


----------



## HeartShapedBox (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


----------

